# AV MotopleX (motocross)



## mschoelen (Apr 9, 2011)

Just a few shots I just got around to editing.  

FULL SET HERE but I probably wouldn't go in there, they only get worse.

1.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr

2.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr

3.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr

4.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr

5.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr

6.



AV MotopleX by Michael Schoelen, on Flickr


----------



## Wozza (Apr 10, 2011)

Not bad but a couple of closer shots would be nice. Don;t know if you can get nearer the action or have more zoom though?


----------



## Destin (Apr 10, 2011)

They aren't bad, but honestly the sky is blown and the rider overexposed in many of the shots. They could definitely improve. What mode were you shooting in? What was your metering set to?


----------



## CNCO (Apr 11, 2011)

need to be closer and they look washed out/over exposed.


----------



## mschoelen (Apr 11, 2011)

Destin said:


> They aren't bad, but honestly the sky is blown and the rider overexposed in many of the shots. They could definitely improve. What mode were you shooting in? What was your metering set to?


 
Tv for the most part at 1/125.  I think it was set to matrix.  There were times where I could have been in manual.  It was kind of a while back.


----------



## Destin (Apr 13, 2011)

mschoelen said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't bad, but honestly the sky is blown and the rider overexposed in many of the shots. They could definitely improve. What mode were you shooting in? What was your metering set to?
> ...



I never shoot manual for motocross because the light changes too fast. But man, 1/125? thats way too slow for that bright of a day. Shooting motocross in daylight I usually shoot in Aperture Priority, around f/4 or 5.6, iso 400, and my shutter speed tends to float between 1/500th and 1/1000th as the cloud cover changes. 

Here is an example of one of my shots around those settings:






One other thing I noticed about your photos is that you could have been positioned better. Were you held back by a fence or something? At the tracks I shoot, they tell me to put on a safety vest, and be careful, but I can go anywhere on the track. Try getting closer, or zooming in more, try getting down lower for a different angle.


----------



## Drake (Apr 13, 2011)

Good shots, but you should really try getting closer next time, or use a longer lens. Also most of them are overexposed, and #3 and #4 have some white balance issues.


----------

